# Ara Vinc



## jaume60

Fà uns 20 anys, em trobava treballant a Madrid, i vaig veure com ens titllàven de incults i pagesos, perquè nosaltres deiem, en una conversa telefònica *ahora vengo*.

Desconec l'orígen d'aquesta diferència idiomàtica entre nosaltres (els de parla catalana) i ells (els de parla castellana) per traduïr el nostre *ara vinc *per *ahora vengo*.

Alguna cosa diem malament en català quan pretenem transliteralitzar al castellà.

Fem un mal ús idiomàtic del *ara vinc*? i si la nostra expressió és normal i popular, quina és la correspondència correcte al castellà?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, els dos idiomes tenen comportaments diferents en aquest aspecte. De fet, cada llengua té el seu propi comportament en l'ús de _venir_ i _anar_. En aquest fil d'Other Languages se'n va parlar, per veure com funcionava cada llengua en aquests quatre casos:

1-quan l'interlocutor es desplaça cap a nosaltres -- en català fem servir _venir_: "vine a casa meva"; en castellà també: "ven a mi casa".

2-quan nosaltres ens desplacem cap a l'interlocutor -- en català fem servir _venir_: "vinc cap a casa teva"; en castellà es fa servir _ir_: "voy hacia tu casa".

3-quan l'interlocutor es desplaça cap on nosaltres serem en el futur -- en català fem servir _venir_: "aquesta nit vindràs a la festa?"; en castellà també: "¿esta noche vendrás/vas a venir a la fiesta?"

4-quan nosaltres ens desplacem cap on serà l'interlocutor -- en català fem servir _venir_: "aquesta nit vindré a la teva festa"; en castellà es fa servir _ir_: "esta noche iré/voy a ir a tu fiesta".

En català només fem servir _anar_ quan una de les dues "destinacions" no és l'interlocutor ("vaig a casa seva" -parlem de nosaltres i d'una tercera persona) o bé nosaltres mateixos ("vas a casa seva" -parlem de l'interlocutor i d'una tercera persona).
En castellà en el nostre moviment cap a l'interlocutor es fa servir _ir_. Diria que és aquesta, la diferència.

Per tant, en aquest "ara vinc" que comentes, correctíssim en català, encara que se sent molt "ara vaig", també, com que som nosaltres que ens movem cap a l'interlocutor, l'equivalència correcta és "ahora voy". 

Espero que això t'ho aclareixi. Si vaig errada, corregiu-me, sisplau!


----------



## Keiria

Totalment d'acord amb tu, betulina. 

No és que uns siguem més "incultes" simplement és que l'ús és diferent. I de vegades aquestes diferencies a Catalunya, on hi ha la convivència de les dues llengües, costen de veure. Quantes vegades he sentit en català el "ara vaig" o el "està molt bo aquest plat" ... (com exemples de verbs que s'usen diferent)


----------



## ernest_

És cert, mai m'hi havia fixat fins que un alemany de Munic m'ho va comentar un dia, que "ahora vengo" era incorrecte en castellà.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keiria said:


> No és que uns siguem més "incultes" simplement és que l'ús és diferent. I de vegades aquestes diferencies a Catalunya, on hi ha la convivència de les dues llengües, costen de veure.


 
D'això se'n diu interferència lingüística. Molt interessants els treballs d'un professor que es diu Pairató sobre aquest fenomem.

He de confessar que, personalment, sóc poc curosa quan parlo en castellà i vull expressar que vaig a un lloc. Així, tot i que sé que és "ahora voy", gairebé el 99% de les vegades dic "ahora vengo". De fet, penso que aquesta manera de dir ha esdevingut un tret distintiu del castellà de Catalunya, de la mateixa manera que aquí es diu "tejanos" en comptes de "vaqueros".


----------



## xupxup

De fet no cal mirar el castellà, em sembla que passa el mateix entre el català i el valencià. Si més no, jo tenia un amic d'Ontinyent que sempre que li deia "ara vinc" em puntualitzava el mateix. A veure què diuen els companys valencians del fòrum.


----------



## jaume60

xupxup said:


> De fet no cal mirar el castellà, em sembla que passa el mateix entre el català i el valencià. Si més no, jo tenia un amic d'Ontinyent que sempre que li deia "ara vinc" em puntualitzava el mateix. A veure què diuen els companys valencians del fòrum.


 
Jo també ho espero


----------



## Samaruc

Doncs prou d'esperar! 

Jo faig servir "venir" (vaja, "vindre" en la major part dels casos) únicament quan el desplaçament és cap a on jo sóc, era o seré. En la resta de casos faig servir "anar".

Francament, no sé si és un ús genuí o si es tracta d'una influència del castellà, ni idea. Però sí que recorde quan la TV3 va començar a rebre's al País Valencià, que dir "ara vinc" quan nosaltres dèiem "ara vaig" era una cosa que sobtava bastant.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tothom,

He llegit la resposta de la Betulina, *(a qui aprofito per a felicitar per la victòria de "La Penya" )* i no m'encaixa massa amb el que jo tenia entès, us dono la meva versió:

La meva mare, que va morir prou gran i havia estudiat català a l'escola, sempre em corregia quan jo deia "ara vinc", em deia; _*nena, "és ara vaig, ara vinc no és correcte". 
*_
Malgrat tot, he d'admetre que tinc el pèssim costum de dir "ara vinc".

Aleshores, jo crec que és una expressió que a força d'emprar-se tant, sembla correcta, quan no ho és.

Algú m'ho pot confirmar?

Apa siau!


----------



## Keiria

dafne.ne said:


> Malgrat tot, he d'admetre que tinc el pèssim costum de dir "ara vinc".


 
La definició del verb venir al IEC sembla ben clara. No és un pèssim costum, sinó l'expressió correcta. Fins i tot hi ha un exemple:

—Ep, tu, vine! —Ja vinc.

Diu "ja vinc" i no "ja vaig" (o "ja hi vaig").


----------



## jaume60

Bé, em queda per aclarir el perquè de l'ús popular de *ara vinc* i pel que veig no és correcte.

Normalment *ara vinc* el faig servir quan aniré fora del lloc que em trobo en aquell moment.


----------



## jaume60

dafne.ne said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> La meva mare, que va morir prou gran i havia estudiat català a l'escola, sempre em corregia quan jo deia "ara vinc", em deia; _*nena, "és ara vaig, ara vinc no és correcte". *_
> 
> Apa siau!


 
Bé em sembla força pausible


----------



## avellanainphilly

dafne.ne said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> 
> 
> La meva mare, que va morir prou gran i havia estudiat català a l'escola, sempre em corregia quan jo deia "ara vinc", em deia; _*nena, "és ara vaig, ara vinc no és correcte".
> *_
> Malgrat tot, he d'admetre que tinc el pèssim costum de dir "ara vinc".
> 
> Aleshores, jo crec que és una expressió que a força d'emprar-se tant, sembla correcta, quan no ho és.
> 
> Algú m'ho pot confirmar?
> 
> Apa siau!




Coincideixo amb la Betulina i la Keira i estic força segura que la teva mare estava equivocada. No és que tinguis 'el pèssim costum' de dir 'ara vinc', és que a la teva gramàtica (i a la de tots els catalanoparlants que no tenen interferències del castellà en aquest punt) aquesta és la única forma gramatical ('ara vaig' no és gramatical en català). Simplement, el castellà i el català són diferents en aquest punt, com ha explicat la Betulina. 

 Segurament algú mal informat li deuria dir a la teva mare que la forma castellana era més 'correcta' o 'lògica' o aquesta mena de fal·làcies que de vegades es fan servir per avaluar diferències entre llengües.


----------



## jaume60

Quan he escoltat crítiques pel que fa a la nostra expressió *ara vinc, *venint d'uns madrilenys/es, fins hi tot d'una valenciana (això si castellanoparlant) de que no fem servir expressions correctes, és que no fem servir l'expressió correcte del *ara vinc *al *ahora voy*.


----------



## Cebeta

xupxup said:


> De fet no cal mirar el castellà, em sembla que passa el mateix entre el català i el valencià. Si més no, jo tenia un amic d'Ontinyent que sempre que li deia "ara vinc" em puntualitzava el mateix. A veure què diuen els companys valencians del fòrum.



Jo, com el Samaruc, vaig començar a familiaritzar-me amb eixe "ara vinc" amb l'arribada de la TV3, com també em va passar amb "has estat mai..?", que em sonava raríssim. 
Vaja, jo no ho he sentit mai per aquestes terres, de fet si dic "Ara vinc" és perquè me'n vaig un moment i torne de seguida. Seria potser com "ara torne/torno".


----------



## betulina

jaume60 said:


> Quan he escoltat crítiques pel que fa a la nostra expressió *ara vinc, *venint d'uns madrilenys/es, fins hi tot d'una valenciana (això si castellanoparlant) de que no fem servir expressions correctes, és que no fem servir l'expressió correcte del *ara vinc *al *ahora voy*.



És evident que si fem servir l'ús català d'aquests verbs en castellà, a les orelles castellanoparlants segur que els sona malament. Són usos diferents, com amb _ser/estar_, _sentir/escoltar_, entre altres, segurament.

De tota manera, com que veig que encara hi ha dubtes, tot i que la Keiria ja hi ha fet referència, enganxo l'accepció del DIEC amb aquest significat. Ja sé que no tot el que diuen els diccionaris va a missa, però com que coincidim que és un ús general almenys a Catalunya, així tenim una font que ho confirma.



> *venir*
> *1 *_1 _v. intr. [LC] Algú, transportar-se *d’un lloc al lloc on és qui parla o aquell a qui parla*, moure’s amb moviment contrari al designat per _anar_. Vine, acosta’t, que t’he de dir una cosa. Vindràs aquesta tarda al cafè? Hi serem tots. *—Ep, tu, vine! **—Ja vinc.* Si algun cop vinc a Girona... Anar i venir. Ell venia amb nosaltres, anava en companyia nostra.



Gràcies, Dafne!


----------

